

Stone Bracelet May Have Been Made by Denisovans - diodorus
http://www.archaeology.org/news//3270-150507-siberia-denisovan-bracelet

======
diodorus
More on Denisovans (surely one of the more fascinating recent discoveries
relating to human evolution and prehistory):

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/the-
ot...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/the-other-
neanderthal/375916/)

------
contingencies
Quick tangential recommendation for those interested in ancient history: If
you're ever in northern Spain, check out Santander's Archaeological Museum. I
did a couple of days ago, and it's the best presented I've ever seen, with
some very old and academically significant artifacts plus some coverage of
earlier and later periods to boot. Most of the museum focuses on human
evolution within the neolithic: a very hard topic to present in three
languages (English, French, Spanish) to an all-ages audience without boring
people to tears.

------
ForHackernews
> “The ancient master was skilled in techniques previously considered not
> characteristic for the Palaeolithic era, such as easel speed drilling,
> _boring tool type rasp_ , grinding and polishing with a leather and skins of
> varying degrees of tanning,”

Uh, copy-paste error by the author? Perhaps they should work on their editing
skill type digital.

~~~
guelo
The much better Siberian Times article is the source of this archeology.org
article and it has the same quote.
[http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/features/f0100-st...](http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/features/f0100-stone-
bracelet-is-oldest-ever-found-in-the-world/)

I'm guessing it's a Russian translation error, not a copy-paste error.

